# op de aan- of aftiteling



## Matron

Hi there,
I'm struggling to understand the reference of this phrase in the context set out below (Art. 2.107(4b) Media Act) - in reference to sponsorship of TV programmes...
Sponsorship reference should be mentioned at the beginning and end of the programme as well as during the commercial break.

In 4(b) - The following is applicable to this notification: as long as it [the notification] is not made at the opening or end credits, it must consist exclusively of still images.

This does not make any sense to me... have I translated it correctly?? So this means if the sponsorship notification does not take place at the beginning or end of the programme (i.e. so in the middle - during commercial breaks) it must include still images...

The problem is in the explanation document of this text (here) Art. 6.2 states the following:
_Onder neutrale vermelding of vertoning van naam of (beeld)merk of ander onderscheidend teken als bedoeld in artikel 2.107, tweede lid, van de wet wordt verstaan: een vermelding of vertoning uitsluitend bestaande uit de naam, het (beeld)merk of een ander onderscheidend teken van de sponsor, *waarvan de vertoning uitsluitend plaatsvindt in een stilstaand beeld*_

Context - Art. 2.107 Dutch media Act here

_Bij gesponsord media-aanbod wordt ter informatie van het publiek duidelijk vermeld dat en door wie het media-aanbod is gesponsord._
_De vermelding geschiedt door neutrale vermelding of vertoning van naam, (beeld)merk of ander onderscheidend teken van de sponsor._
_Bij een gesponsord programma vindt de vermelding plaats aan het begin of het einde van het programma en kan de vermelding daarnaast plaatsvinden aan het begin of het einde van een reclameblok dat in het programma is opgenomen._
_*Ten aanzien van de vermelding geldt dat zij:*_
_a.ten hoogste vijf seconden duurt
b.v*oor zover deze niet plaatsvindt op de aan- of aftiteling, uitsluitend uit stilstaande beelden bestaat;* en
c.niet beeldvullend is._​


----------



## eno2

> aftiteling
> af·ti·te·ling
> zelfstandig naamwoord • de v • aftitelingen 1 *aan het einde* van een film of televisieprogramma vertoonde opsomming van de namen van acteurs en medewerkers enz.


Grote Van Dale

Aantiteling: niet opgenomen.

Dat zal  aan het begin zijn.


----------



## Matron

eno2 said:


> Grote Van Dale
> 
> Aantiteling: niet opgenomen.
> 
> Dat zal  aan het begin zijn.



Sorry eno2 - I'm still not sure what you mean?


----------



## Matron

Matron said:


> Sorry eno2 - I'm still not sure what you mean?



Sorry - think I understand now... basically the sponsorship reference cannot be shown during the credits of the programme (i.e. when the list of people behind the production are shown) so it will have to be shown before the credits start rolling - as a still image...

Thanks again!


----------



## eno2

I did not give my interpretation yet of the supposed meaning. That interpretation follows below.

I only  stressed that he use of those compound words with 'titeling' here is confusing to me. A 'titeling' is just a stockfish and only that. I  wanted to convey that 'aantiteling'  doesn't figure in Van Dale. For 'aftiteling',  I use the word  'titelrol'.




Matron said:


> Sorry - think I understand now... basically the sponsorship reference cannot be shown during the credits of the programme (i.e. when the list of people behind the production are shown)



No. The notification can certainly be shown. Still or not still.

*Beyond *the 'credits' or beyond the 'aantiteling' and the 'aftiteling' as they are called here, only a still can be shown.

That's what I make of it....


----------



## Matron

Thanks Eno2 - think I'm still confused. Not sure where you got "beyond" from (my translation: _as long as it [the notification] is not made at the opening or end credits, it must consist exclusively of still images)_  ... as the reference below insinuates that the reference should always be still... Oh dear! 

In the explanation document of this text (here) Art. 6.2 states the following:
_Onder neutrale vermelding of vertoning van naam of (beeld)merk of ander onderscheidend teken als bedoeld in artikel 2.107, tweede lid, van de wet wordt verstaan: een vermelding of vertoning uitsluitend bestaande uit de naam, het (beeld)merk of een ander onderscheidend teken van de sponsor, *waarvan de vertoning uitsluitend plaatsvindt in een stilstaand beeld*_


----------



## eno2

Matron said:


> Context - Art. 2.107 Dutch media Act here
> 
> _Bij gesponsord media-aanbod wordt ter informatie van het publiek duidelijk vermeld dat en door wie het media-aanbod is gesponsord._
> _De vermelding geschiedt door neutrale vermelding of vertoning van naam, (beeld)merk of ander onderscheidend teken van de sponsor._
> _Bij een gesponsord programma vindt de vermelding plaats aan het begin of het einde van het programma en kan de vermelding daarnaast plaatsvinden aan het begin of het einde van een reclameblok dat in het programma is opgenomen._
> _*Ten aanzien van de vermelding geldt dat zij:*_
> _a.ten hoogste vijf seconden duurt
> b.v*oor zover deze niet plaatsvindt op de aan- of aftiteling, uitsluitend uit stilstaande beelden bestaat;* en
> c.niet beeldvullend is._​



Well to me it's clear.  It's like this :

*Buiten* de aantiteling en buiten de aftiteling mag de vermelding *uitsluitend *uit stills  bestaan. 
Wat betekent  dat  binnen de aantiteling en binnen de aftiteling niet-stilstaande beelden (non-stills?) mogen gebruikt worden. 

I cannot  explain it well in English.
Anyhow, that's my idea/interpretation. You make of it what seems the best to you...


----------



## Matron

eno2 said:


> Well to me it's clear.  It's like this :
> 
> *Buiten* de aantiteling en buiten de aftiteling mag de vermelding *uitsluitend *uit stills  bestaan.
> Wat betekent  dat  binnen de aantiteling en binnen de aftiteling niet-stilstaande beelden (non-stills?) mogen gebruikt worden.
> 
> I cannot  explain it well in English.
> Anyhow, that's my idea/interpretation. You make of it what seems the best to you...



Much appreciated eno2 - invaluable as always... thanks again. Makes sense now!


----------

